# Hello from Canada



## Ludwig (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi all! I'm a music theorist, educator, and composer with a love for, above all, film music and classical music. Up until mid-2018, I worked as a professor of music theory but the academic life was not for me, so I left the profession and now am focusing on building online courses in music analysis and composition. I love to discuss analytical and compositional points about music and pretty much anything classical, so I hope to jump into these kinds of discussions on this board and meet many of you.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jan 8, 2020)

Welcome! Sounds like you'll be an interesting contributor here. 
Whereabouts in Canada are you from?


----------



## Ludwig (Jan 8, 2020)

Born, raised, and now living back in Toronto, a very expensive but great city!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 8, 2020)

I have been in Calgary for 40 years, but lived on Queen Street East (beaches) until In was nine. I love TO!


----------



## John Longley (Jan 8, 2020)

Ludwig said:


> Born, raised, and now living back in Toronto, a very expensive but great city!


I'm from Halifax originally, lived at King and Bathurst for quite a few years in Toronto and I'm now back in Alberta for a bit. Good luck with your new endeavours! I am new here as well, but welcome!


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jan 8, 2020)

Unfortunately I haven't been to Toronto (yet). But I'm a Canada fan (remote fan for many years, finally spent last summer vacation in BC and Alberta) and I'm hoping I'll have a chance to live in CA at some point in the future.


----------



## Ludwig (Jan 9, 2020)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I have been in Calgary for 40 years, but lived on Queen Street East (beaches) until In was nine. I love TO!



I lived in Lethbridge (3 hours south of Calgary for those who aren't familiar) for 4 years, working as a prof at the university there. Visited Calgary many times. I enjoyed my time out there very much!


----------



## ism (Jan 11, 2020)

Had a look at your blog - would love to hear more about your online course in analysis/composition ...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 11, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Ludwig! Feel free to share some of your knowledge, we need people just like you!


----------



## Ludwig (Jan 11, 2020)

ism said:


> Had a look at your blog - would love to hear more about your online course in analysis/composition ...



Thanks for your interest! At this point it's too early on and things may change a lot. I'll let everyone know when it's somewhere closer to launching. I am working on it, it's just taking time is all.



Bluemount Score said:


> Welcome to the forum, Ludwig! Feel free to share some of your knowledge, we need people just like you!



Good to hear. Thank you!


----------



## BassClef (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the land of everything VI.


----------

